

HN giveaway: 6 months of static hosting (OpenBSD & nginx) - sramov

Hello, I am giving away six months of static web hosting for an unlimited number of sites (as much as you can host in one GB) to the first 100 who email me at:<p>hn@ramov.com<p>You will also need to paste or attach your SSH public key in there (as that's the only way to login) as well as write down your desired username. Put at least one additional username if the one you want is already taken.<p>Please use the email address you actually use and care about so I can send you your login details as well as possibly contact you after six months are over.<p><i>Important</i>: If you fail to follow above instructions, I will not be able to provide you with this service, so the first 100 <i>correct</i> submissions will be processed.<p>I will try to process your submissions as fast as possible but please allow for few days...<p>Basically, I love static hosting and this is something I would love to turn into living at some point. I also regard OpenBSD as the absolute best OS there is, so I decided to put the two into use, for me and for other people.<p>One additional thing. This is a manual, managed service, not some cookie-cutter automated hosting system. I actually care a great deal about its operation and everything is done by hand. So I will need to activate your desired virtual hosts after you upload them. This is done to guarantee the absolute best quality of service.<p>You can find more info about the service here:<p>http://ramov.com<p>Thanks!
======
sramov
Author here. Let me know if you have any questions.

~~~
pestaa
I do have one, although tangential.

What is it about automation you explicitly disliked? Personal care and
scripted events are not mutually exclusive I think. Can you please elaborate
on the way your service is managed?

(Wish you luck, by the way. I'll wait and see how this is going to differ from
an average CDN.)

~~~
sramov
Automation is great. However, it takes a lot of code to do it right. A lot of
code brings complexity, edge cases and bugs.

I decided to follow KISS principle and provide managed personal service where
I can remember people by name.

The service has nothing to do with being a CDN. It is a place where you can
host your static sites, set them up and basically forget about them.

Minimal base system, OpenBSD, PF and nginx are there to keep things simple,
network invisible and noise free.

Basically a niche service for technical folks and people who like things
simple, minimal and stable.

~~~
pestaa
I misread static sites to files, sorry. I understand now.

It does take lots of code to do automation right, but that's the point. You
replace tons of typing for a short command. I guess you'll have some scripts
in any shape or size sooner or later.

I'm glad BSD is still the choice for some devs.

